# "Fat Lady Wouldn't Move...Cobia Lost! "



## Old Timer (Jan 5, 2005)

Sarasota, Fla May 13, 2005---

An 18-year old pier angler did everything right. He had a frisky, live 10-inch threadfin ready. He had his single hook rig ready. He scanned the water and when the two cobia appeared, swimming in and out of the pier pilings, he was not too eager, but gently lowered his bait in front of where they were headed, not too close that it might spook them. He had an immediate hookup, and did a great job of keeping the 25- pound fish between pilings with its head up.

The gaff was lowered, and a solid strike had the fish on its way up to the deck. BUT, the fat lady standing right in the way, after being loudly asked to please stand back, so the fish could be brought over the rail...for some reason just stood there looking at the action in front of her. 

You know what happened, don't you?

Yes, the lady did not move, the puller lost a step, and the kid's cobia popped off and was last seen grinning swimming away...

I'll say this for the kid...he was a gentleman about the whole thing, refused the impulse to tell the lady off, just said "oh well", and went to look for another baitfish.

With young men like this around, maybe our country has a chance after all, whaddya think, friends?

Tight lines!

Old Timer


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Good story with a bitter sweet ending. 
Maybe the good Karma will land that youngin' a 50lbser next time.
Man, I hope my kids turn out with class like that. 
But for that to happen, they'd have to turn out like their mom. Not their crotchity, classless old man.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Reminds me of the time I lost a tarpon I jumped from the pier because a touron had grabbed my reel out of the holder and backlashed it. :--|


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah,
The kid should have sent her back to Pasadena.
Nice, well mannered gentleman. He has my vote for pro of the month.
TC


----------



## landlocked815 (Jun 7, 2005)

You dont want to know what i think and i know that feeling.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

I hate it when stuff like that happens. Ive lost so many fish thanks to nosey tourists the same way emanuel lost his. Sometimes I wonder what people are thinking sometimes. I know i would never dart in and grab another guy's rod when he got a bite, especially if i had no clue what I was doing. In fact, I lost a GIANT of a redfish just a couple weeks ago cause some kid took my rod out of the spike and "set" the hook (I was using circle hooks). His mom came over and just asked him if he had anything!!! Some people...


----------

